# Rescued Dogs Need Homes(NC)



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I just aquired 3 more small Chihuahuas, from a girl whose house burned down. I wasnt sure if i could post here but really need them homes. 2 blue and white males and a fawn female. The fawn and one blue/white are senior dogs. the other blue/white is almost a year old. None have been altered. All are very sweet and have been raised around kids. 

Also have a female beagle/lab 2-3yrs old. (and 3 puppies by her from the older chih)

These guys really need homes, the girl couldnt afford to have them spayed/neutered when she had them.
It was a spur of the moment decision to take them so they wouldnt end up in a shelter and i have 8 dogs of my own... so i really cant keep them.... Will get pics after i get them bathed


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sniffle, I love Chis, and have sorta been looking for another dog. But NC is too far for me.

Good luck in finding these poor kids homes!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Luck is definately needed, just about everybody around me are trying to fin homes for animals..  The people that are interested are wanting to breed them since the Chis arent related. I dont want them bred, just good pet only homes..


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

One Chih may have a home, keep yall fingers crossed for me


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Whee!

Do you have any pictures of these dogs?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a pic of the youngest chih but dont have any of the rest yet.. This is Chico, hes probably close to a year old. The older male looks like him except hes got more white than Chico does


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Yay, All the Chihs have found homes, Bambi is going home tomorrow and Taco and Chico will be going home on Thursday. Now The beagle/lab mix and her pups need to find homes


----------

